# Bloodied fledgling



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

We got a call from a staff member at a pizza place on Whyte Ave yesterday, she found this little dude in the alley behind the restaurant. 

He's very thin, breast bone very prominent, and his head has been pecked bald. He doesn't appear to have mites or parasites and has a few wounds. I'd say he was probably attacked by magpies or crows. 

I gave him some electrolytes and forcefed him a few peas before putting him in a quiet dark room for the night. After a good nights rest and hydration, he filled his crop on his own today. He is now alert and perching. 

He will go to the vet as soon as they can get him in.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi insomniac,


Instances such as this, I usually gently dab 'Neosporin' onto any bare pecked skin areas...and, repeat every other day say...keeps things moist and soothed, and prevents infection of course.

Cute little Fledgling!!


Good luck!


How are the poops so far? And the Urates?


If he is going to have any Espresso, make sure it is cooled off first, and, has lots of Oat or Almond Milk in it.


( Lol...)



Phil
Lv


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh yes, I cleaned the wounds with saline solution and put on some polysporin. He seemed to perk up a bit after that.

And of course, we always add plenty of almond milk to all of our animals espressos!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Outstanding!!


Soon to be one ( '1' ) happy Squeaker-Fledgling...


They sure get a rough deal sometimes if seperated somehow from Mom & Dad...

Glad you found them and took them under your Wing.


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You know, moist-warm finger tips on the Beak root area, you could get them squealing and Nuzzling, and softly guide their Beak into tepid electrolytes...and keeping your finger tips on the sides of their Beak, they will drink..."Like a Horse"...must be 'tepid' though, and, finger tips must remain softly on their Beak sides close to their Mouth...that way, feels enough like Mom or Dad's Throat, for them to accept it.

Works also with a small deepish Bowl of small whole Seeds...they will 'gobble' just as if they were eating from their parent's Throat.

What are the poops and urates looking like?


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

They look completely fine (in comparison to my own flock) now that he's eating pigeon mix! He's also drinking normally as well. I think he just needed a bit of time to recover and rest.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh!

Very good...quite the Grown Up Fledgling!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Insomniac!!

Looks like he will make a lovely adult pigeon!

So glad you were there to rescue...

Thanks, Phil, for your help. One doesn't feel so helpless!

Looking forward to positive updates on this cutie!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Despite the pecking, he seems to be active  good luck


----------

